# Aftermarket Heater Hose Y assembly now available for the cracked pipe



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

http://cms.gates.com/~/media/education/Files/Gates Bulletin PA004-13.ashx

Due to a high replacement demand, Gates Engineers have developed a 
solution for the two heater hose assembly “Y” connectors that are prone 
to cracking. The “Y” assembly has been developed from a more robust 
35% glass fill to ensure a stronger more reliable component. 
The solution does not end with the more robust assembly, as both heater 
hoses are available individually without the rear steel heater tubes. This 
allows for time saving maintenance or repairs to be performed due to the 
difficulty associated with installation of the steel tube placement.

Part # 23931 Part # 23933

NOTE: The OE dealer only offers the 
entire assembly, including the rear 
heater pipe. The heater pipe does not 
fail and including this in the assembly 
creates a more difficult repair.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

The Gates parts and other fixes are discussed extensively here: Thread: Heater Hose Assembly Leak?


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Despite being $80-ish at the brick n' mortars, Amazon and Rock Auto have the Gates version for $45-ish for both inlet and outlet Y-hoses. Looking at Rock Auto, apparently AC Delco also has the Y assembly similar to Gates with AC Delco Part # 22738M inlet and Part # 22747M outlet priced in the $65-ish range. Looks like same picture as the Gates, so not sure if AC Delco just sources it from Gates and sells it as a repackaged version.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Holy ****, mine went bad yesterday! Coolant spraying all over the engine bay. I ordered the Gates replacement part for just the one that went bad for now - # 23933


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Next question, any tricks to burp the coolant system when refilling? Is this system known to have issues?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Row1Rich said:


> Holy ****, mine went bad yesterday! Coolant spraying all over the engine bay. I ordered the Gates replacement part for just the one that went bad for now - # 23933


damn, i replaced this last month with an OEM part. although i have used Gates for years without any problems, i want to see a metal fitting to make sure this is a proper solution!


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

A poster on a Chrysler forum had this made:










He asked if anyone else was interested: http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/showthread.php/24339-Small-Dripping-Coolant-from-quot-Y-quot-tube?p=781650#post781650

George


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

georgef61 said:


> A poster on a Chrysler forum had this made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there you go !


----------

